# Why i Eat One meal a day and why you need to do it to get a amazing life.



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> There's always frozen durian.


Do you get commission for shamelessly promoting this fruit, I wonder.

P.S. That reads very Yoda-esque.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Aridela said:


> Do you get commission for shamelessly promoting this fruit, I wonder.
> 
> P.S. That reads very Yoda-esque.


I have commission issues.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I have commission issues.


I test once in my life Durian smoothie. Horrible. But i want taste again for fun one day. And finish it. When i stop keto i think.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> I test once in my life Durian smoothie. Horrible. But i want taste again for fun one day. And finish it. When i stop keto i think.


It's all in the finish.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I do physical labor everyday from morning till sundown, so this concept of one meal a day is not possible, at least for me at the moment.. Despite that I have done intermittent fasting and it has some of its benefits.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> It's all in the finish.


The thing about Durian is that it's not advisable to consume it when your body is feeling heaty. I like it when eaten as a pudding. As a smoothie, I'm not so sure.. :laughing:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> The thing about Durian is that it's not advisable to consume it when your body is feeling heaty. I like it when eaten as a pudding. As a smoothie, I'm not so sure.. :laughing:


It's a good weed subtitute, but only when fresh and unmolested.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> It's a good weed subtitute, but only when fresh and unmolested.


I hear that it enhances our high when paired with durians..


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I hear that it enhances our high when paired with durians..


Never combine the two. Durian alone is more than potent enough.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

why do people even argue about diet, i feel like this should be a comedy skit. people insulting eachother for the sole purpose of getting the other person.. healthy? what the fuck is that all about

i think you lost the plot


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Aridela said:


> Some of us can't have ice-cream cause we're lactose intolerant :crying:


There's lactose-free ice cream though I do not know how it tastes. Just once ate a little bit of vanilla soy ice cream but nothing else. 

Isn't it available where you live? In our town there's plenty of stores but we might just be lucky.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Doccium said:


> There's lactose-free ice cream though I do not know how it tastes. Just once ate a little bit of vanilla soy ice cream but nothing else.
> 
> Isn't it available where you live? In our town there's plenty of stores but we might just be lucky.


Aye, I'm having a soy ice-cream right now. 

Hardly the same though.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Aridela said:


> Aye, I'm having a soy ice-cream right now.
> 
> Hardly the same though.


Ever tried this?









(I haven't but I'm curious if it's good, the low calorie line sucks)


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

sweet morphine said:


> Ever tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have :heart:

I like the chunky monkey and the peanut butter flavours the best.


----------



## Powermetal101 (Sep 16, 2019)

That is good,but not everybody can handle that type of diet


----------



## KSYHM (Sep 21, 2019)

Nah I love my food too much


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I use this diet, and it worked out for me. My lowest BMI was 16,8 with this diet, and i was very happy with it.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

it's great for cutting to me, i always feel best when i do it this way


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

This needs to be called out as the eating disorder that it is. 
Also, losing weight does not give someone an amazing life, actually. That's the promise that everyone who has lost a lot of weight gets angry at. Thin people have normal lives, bigger people have normal lives. Normal lives mean some problems are always going to be there and sometimes weight loss produces more problems. But healthy weight loss would be alright. This, here, is anorexia nervosa.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Llyralen said:


> This needs to be called out as the eating disorder that it is.
> Also, losing weight does not give someone an amazing life, actually. That's the promise that everyone who has lost a lot of weight gets angry at. Thin people have normal lives, bigger people have normal lives. Normal lives mean some problems are always going to be there and sometimes weight loss produces more problems. But healthy weight loss would be alright. This, here, is anorexia nervosa.


than i've had anorexia nervosa for like 4-5 years. I always stayed super thin with this diet. Even though i could eat everything in that one meal. French fries, the most epic binges and all.


----------



## Neetee (Sep 24, 2019)

*Intermittent fasting: One meal a day (OMAD), 5:2, 6:1 etc.*

Eating one meal a day (OMAD) is easy! Like losing weight. Just do it. Instead of talking about it. Is it really that difficult to be open-minded enough to try something new, at least from time to time? OMAD maximizes the fast time and simplifies life. Other forms of intermittent fasting like 5:2 and 6:1 have their benefits as well. You don’t know what to make of Abbaladon Arc V’s claims? Here is some reading material. I added incomplete DOIs because I can’t post links yet. 


_The role of intermittent fasting and meal timing in weight management and metabolic health. Proceedings of the Nutrition Society, *April 2019. (Links to 100 articles)* 
doi.org/10.1017/S0029665119000636

Early Time-Restricted Feeding Improves Insulin Sensitivity, Blood Pressure, and Oxidative Stress Even without Weight Loss in Men with Prediabetes. Cell Metabolism, May 2018. 
doi.org/10.1016/j.cmet.2018.04.010 

Intermittent fasting interventions for treatment of overweight and obesity in adults: a systematic review and meta-analysis. JBI Database of Systematic Reviews and Implementation Reports, February 2018.
doi.org/10.11124/JBISRIR-2016-003248

Effect of Alternate-Day Fasting on Weight Loss, Weight Maintenance, and Cardioprotection Among Metabolically Healthy Obese Adults: A Randomized Clinical Trial. JAMA Internal Medicine, May 2017. 
doi.org/10.1001/jamainternmed.2017.0936 

Alternate-day fasting in nonobese subjects: effects on body weight, body composition, and energy metabolism. American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, January 2005. 
doi.org/10.1093/ajcn/81.1.69 

Metabolic Effects of Intermittent Fasting. Annual Review of Nutrition, August 2017. 
doi.org/10.1146/annurev-nutr-071816-064634 

*Michael Mosley, The Fast 800: How to combine rapid weight loss and intermittent fasting for long-term health, 2018.

Jason Fung, The Obesity Code, 2016.*_


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Llyralen said:


> I'm an Eating Disorder expert. I know all about the gut microbiome and it doesn't make THAT much of a dent. I also know about calorie deficit which is what we are talking about here. There is no doubt in my mind that this is an eating disorder because I figure out what kind of calories people need on a daily basis.
> 
> THIS IS AN EATING DISORDER.
> 
> Thank you all for spreading bad information... maybe I should thank someone for putting more people in my office? Job security? I'm being sarcastic, of course. Eating disorders are a full time job and they are miserable for people. Plus nobody's life ever got better from an Eating Disorder.


No its not lol.

There is difference between microbioom and eating one time a day first. 

People eating one timle a day with same calories they need and satble have more good effect than others people. 

People don't know specific caloric deficit , people have all different caloric use. 

Second there is not link between eating one time a day and guts bacteria lol.

Its what you are eating have effect on your guts bacteria. 

OMAD IS NOT IDENTIFIED AS EATING DISORDER IN ANY FUCKING MEDICIN BOOKS

You can be pay for someting that don't make what you are saying true and you can lie her. 

3 i'm triggered you

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/microbiome-diet#effectiveness
https://medium.com/lifeomic/why-your-gut-microbes-love-intermittent-fasting-5716948281a3

There is a lot of study show one meal a day have high good effect and microbiome guts. 

You are saying shit. 

Where the study show one meal a day cause anorexia ? Where did you see i saud eat deficit caloric when you have anorexia ? thats dumb as shit. You are trying to avoid this thread because some dumb people who are anorexic want have some new issues to be more anorexic but spoiler that gonna change nothing for them and i never recommand that for them. 

Where the study show guts microbia is badly affected by OMAD ? 


No that don't exist. And you are just using an authoritary agumentation with fallacies.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Catwalk said:


> I am surprised more specimen(s) do not eat 1 meal a day.
> 
> All I eat is 1 meal a day, too. With the exception of workout food, tons of water and snacking.
> 
> ...


I help catwalk loosing weight. 

So i deduce we are good friends now ?


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

What I'm doing right now is: eating within an 8 hour window, only thing I do outside that window is drink water, one big lunch, but I'm thinking of doing the small dinner in addition to that. I don't even have an urge to snack currently. And it just feels right, like this is how I was meant to eat.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

This is dangerous and stupid.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

people are so fat these days.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Forest Nymph said:


> This is dangerous and stupid.


no its not. people should be thin.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

So your metabolism is like a sloth or a snake 

Do you also take 1 shit every 2 weeks


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr Whoresy said:


> You also claim you only eat 1000 calories a day so I wouldn't listen to any nutritional advice you gave me.
> 
> I walk 6-13 miles a day, I couldn't survive on 1000 calories a day. Quit the bullshit.


Not flaming, and sorry for the thread necro, but where do you find the _time_?


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

chad86tsi said:


> Those people also had average lifespans of about 25 years. We are now approaching average lifespans of 80. Surviving and living well are not the same thing.


Other variables exist.

Such as infant mortality, lack of antibiotics, and no vaccinations.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

g_w said:


> Other variables exist.
> 
> Such as infant mortality, lack of antibiotics, and no vaccinations.


Yah, and fasting/starving (intentional or otherwise) is an important variable, and didn't contribute positively to living to longer lives. 

Caloric restriction has been proven in lab conditions on mice to vastly improve lifespan and vitality, but those mice weren't being exposed to frequent fasting, just a restriction in calories. I think if we were to effectively attempt the same experiment on humans, we'd find the same thing. Problem is the time span involved for a valid sample, and controlling the subjects over that time span.


----------

